# Pose fliegt nicht weit...



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

Hallo ich bin seit ein paar Wochen nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines angelscheins...  War die tage mal am see und habe probiert mit Pose und auf Grund auf Hecht zu gehn. Für die Pose habe ich eine Black Master tele 60 3,60m mit 20-60 wg mit einer ninja 3000a im Einsatz. Habe mich für die laufposen Montage entschieden. Habe eine 12g Pose und sie so bebleit das sie mit köderfisch richtig im Wasser steht. Hab sie so auf eine tiefe von ca 2m eingestellt. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich komm nicht weiter raus als max 10Meter. Liegt das an meinem Setup oder stell ich mich nur im Moment noch zu doof an? 
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. 

Gruß Rallus


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

10 Meter ist echt wenig. Hattest du starken Gegenwind? Welche Schnurstärke fischt du?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ich habe eine 0,30 mono. Nein Wind war fast keiner. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Wie viel Schnur ist auf deiner Rolle? Vermutlich zu wenig.....

VG Martin


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Servus Rallus,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Eine Posenmontage lässt sich erfahrungsgemäß nicht so weit werfen wie eine Montage mit Grundblei, aber 10m ist schon arg dürftig. 
Mit Pose, Bebleiung und Köderfisch sollten 30 Meter jederzeit drin sein. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein Foto deiner Montage reinstellen - dann könnte man evtl. besser sehen ob ein grundsätzlicher Fehler vorliegt. 

Verwendest du einen Gummistopper oder einen Stopperknoten? 
Wie groß ist beim Wurf der Abstand zwischen Köder und Spitzenring?


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hast du mit dem Überkopfwurf geworfen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Wie viel Schnur ist auf deiner Rolle? Vermutlich zu wenig.....
> 
> VG Martin



Auf der Rolle sind ca 190m drauf.



> Servus Rallus,
> herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Eine Posenmontage lässt sich erfahrungsgemäß nicht so weit werfen wie eine Montage mit Grundblei, aber 10m ist schon arg dürftig.
> ...



Ja ich verwende einen Gummistopper. Ich habe beim Auswurf den Gummistopper kurz vorm Spitzenring.



> Hast du mit dem Überkopfwurf geworfen?



Ja hab ich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Meine Vermutung ist einfach das du 1. noch etwas wenig Übung im Werfen hast und 2. das die Pose, Blei und das Gewicht des Köfis vielleicht nicht mehr in einem guten Wurfgewichtsbereich oder sogar deutlich drüber liegt. So ein 20er Rotauge ("kleine" Hechtgröße) wiegt beispielsweise (nach Rechner) schon knapp 100g.

Vielleicht muss man aber auch an dem Gewässer gar nicht weit raus und es ist nicht ganz so schlimm...


----------



## Damyl (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ich sah mal einen Anfänger, der hatte die Schnur auch durch die Hakenöse gefädelt #c


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ich habe es aber auch mal mit Mais getestet und da war es nicht anders mit der Weite. Meine Schnur läuft nur durch die Ösen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hallo Rallus,

hat Dich jemand wenigstens etwas unterwiesen, wie das mit dem Werfen geht. Denn ganz so einfach ist es auch wieder nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Um deine Montage zu optimieren, würde ich die Binde-Schnurstopper verwenden, diese gleiten besser durch die Ringe als diese Gummiknubbel.
Desweiteren hast du eine Gummiperle zuviel auf deiner Hauptschnur, die über der Bleiolive.
Unterhalb der Pose gehört noch ein kleines Schrotblei, im Abstand von mindestens der Posenlänge auf die Schnur zum Vorfach, um Verhedderungen der Pose mit dem Vorfach im Wurf zu vermeiden.
Köfis, besonders wenn sie weich sind, wirft man übrigens besser mit einem  sanften seitlichen Schlenzer, als sie mit kräftigen Überkopfwürfen zum Horizont zu katapultieren!
Aber dennoch sind 10m zu wenig, aber 30m schon sehr gut!
Wenn es mit Pose weiter gehen soll, kann man mit Wagglern oder Weitwurfmontagen arbeiten, wenn nicht sogar mit Segelpose.
Allerdings schreibst du, dass der Schnurstopper noch unter dem Spitzenring beim Wurf war, in der Tiefe sollte man dann aber mit Feststellpose fischen, so macht die Laufpose nämlich keinen Sinn?


Jürgen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Oder, wenn eh am Grund gefischt werden soll, auf die Pose gleich verzichten. 30 Gramm Birnenblei auf die Hauptschnur und raus mit der Montage.


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also unterwiesen hat mich keiner. Hab noch eine andere Rute mit 40-90wg die ich als grundrute nutze und die bekomme ich mit nen 35g Blei weiter raus. Die Montage werde ich mal ändern.  Oder ich mach mal an der grundrute die Pose dran und schau wie weit ich damit komme. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hallo Rallus,

also, wenn Dir niemand das Werfen richtig gezeigt hat, dann ist es klar, dass das noch nicht so richtig klappt. Da musst Du halt durch und eben etwas "Lehrgeld" bezahlen. Hast Du niemanden an der Hand, der Dir das etwas zeigen könnte. Um halbwegs Werfen zu können benötigt man je nach Talent ein paar Stunden bis einige Tage.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Das des alles dauert bis man den dreh raus hat ist mir bewusst. Daher wollte ich ja mal fragen ob es am Setup liegt oder an mir.  Wie macht ihr das mit dem Stopper? Habt ihr den auch am spitzenring oder kurbelt ihr ihn weiter ein beim Auswurf? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hi, je nach eingestellter Tiefe. Bei 2m würde ich vermutlich schon aufkurbeln, wenn es mehr als die 10m braucht. Wie groß sind deine Koefis denn? Ich kam zuletzt beim Koefiangeln auch nicht weiter. Da meine Rute hoffnungslos uberladen war...

Grüße JK


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

So um die 15cm war der mit dem ich es probiert habe.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also deine Montage geht so wie auf dem Bild in Ordnung  
Was schätzt du denn wie weit du mit deiner anderen Rute und Grundmontage raus kommst ?


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also ich würde mal sagen 30m+. Werd mal schaun ob ich die Tage mal das auswerfen testen kann. Damit ich die Technik raus bekomme. 
Was meint aber etz eigentlich ihr es müsste schon weiter fliegen mit der Rute und meinen Setup? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Rallus schrieb:


> Was meint aber etz eigentlich ihr es müsste schon weiter fliegen mit der Rute und meinen Setup?



Ja, natürlich 

10m schaffst du ja sogar ohne rute, wenn du Pose und Köderfisch mit der Hand rauswirfst :q


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

 alles klar. 
Dann werde ich mal üben, üben. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ist mit der Rolle bzw. Schnur alles in Ordnung? Keine Schlaufen oder Knoten? Die Schnur hängt nicht im Schnurclip fest? Evtl. ist die Schnur auch zu fest aufgespult.

Ich würde die Schnur mal ein ganzes Stück (50-100m) abspulen und mit leichtem Druck wieder aufspulen. Ich würde mal sagen so 20-25m sollte drinn sein.

Gruß Mario


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hi, also an der Koedergroesse liegt es nicht, die passt schon einigermaßen zum WG der Rute.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ist mit der Rolle bzw. Schnur alles in Ordnung? Keine Schlaufen oder Knoten? Die Schnur hängt nicht im Schnurclip fest? Evtl. ist die Schnur auch zu fest aufgespult.
> 
> Ich würde die Schnur mal ein ganzes Stück (50-100m) abspulen und mit leichtem Druck wieder aufspulen. Ich würde mal sagen so 20-25m sollte drinn sein.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Also die Schnur hat keine Schlaufen und keine Knoten. Das mit dem abwickeln und neu drauf werde ich mal machen.



> Hi, also an der Koedergroesse liegt es nicht, die passt schon einigermaßen zum WG der Rute.



Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen.


Dann teste ich das mal mit dem abwickeln und neu drauf machen und werde das Auswerfen üben. Wäre ja gelacht wenn ich das nicht schaffen würde


----------



## wilhelm (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hallo Rallus, willkommen im Forum.
Ich habe eine sehr gute Seite für dich: http://www.angelstunde.de/weitwuerfe-beim-angeln/ und noch ein Filmchen von Matze Koch :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m5pwqOYI8E

Hier wird einiges gut und einfach erklärt, ich hoffe es hilft dir deine Angeltechnik zu verbessern.

Petri Heil
Wilhelm


----------



## Rallus (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Tipps und Antworten. Echt super 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ich glaube auch eher zu wenig Schnur auf der Rolle , die Spule mus voll sein , eben so das die Schnur nicht von alleine von der Spule springt , was ist das denn für eine Rolle und welche Schnurkapazität hat sie ?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

@Michael S., beides steht da, musst du nur noch lesen!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Eine Rute mit 30-60 g Wurfgewicht ist mit einem 15 cm langen Köderfisch schon im Grenzbereich oder darüber belastet. Häng mal ein 20 oder 30 g Blei an den Haken Deiner Montage und schau, wie weit Du rauskommst. Wirfst Du deutlich weiter, ist die Rute mit dem Köderfisch überlastet.


----------



## Rallus (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Rute mit 30-60 g Wurfgewicht ist mit einem 15 cm langen Köderfisch schon im Grenzbereich oder darüber belastet. Häng mal ein 20 oder 30 g Blei an den Haken Deiner Montage und schau, wie weit Du rauskommst. Wirfst Du deutlich weiter, ist die Rute mit dem Köderfisch überlastet.



Das werde ich die Tage mal testen und euch das Ergebnis mitteilen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also ich denke bei dir liegt es wirklich am auswerfen.
Ich habe schon Leute am Wasser gesehen die schon Jahre Angeln, aber das auswerfen nicht richtig beherrschen.Das sind aber Leute mit zwei linken Händen.
Ich glaube wenn du das auswerfen geübt hast kommst bestimmt doppelt soweit mit dem gleichen Geschirr.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Eine lange Grundrute mit 20-60 Gramm, noch dazu eine Tele der unteren Leistungsklasse, ist mit dem 15 cm Rotauge samt Blei und Pose 100%ig komplett überfordert. 
Dazu noch eine suboptimale Wurftechnik: Ich denke mit den 10 Metern hast du rausgeholt, was geht! :m


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

1. such dir jemanden, der deine Wurftechnik mal beobachtet und dir Tipps git.

2. häng an deine Angel mal ein 25gr Blei und nix weiter ... stell dich an den See oder auf eine Wiese und dann Feuer frei ... mal 1000 Würfe machen und dabei mal mit verschiedenen Schnurlängen und Abwurfwinkeln spielen und einfach mal testen, was geht und was nicht.
Dabei mal mit kurzen Weiten anfange ... also nicht mit Gewalt werfen.

Übung macht den Meister ...


----------



## MS aus G (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Er hat ja auch schonmal ohne Köfi nur mit Mais ausgeworfen. Auch da kam er nicht über 10m. Da kann es eigentlich nur an der Schnur/Spule und/oder Technik liegen. Obwohl einen schlechten Wurf macht jeder mal, irgendwann sollte das Ding dann aber doch mal weiter fliegen!!! Ich sag mal üben, üben und nochmal üben und/oder mal jemand Erfahreneren fragen oder auch mal mit der Kombi werfen lassen. Kommt der "Profi" deutlich weiter!!! Tipps geben lassen bzw. dann üben, üben und nochmal üben!!! Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## raini08 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

an wilhelm Danke für die INFO


----------



## raini08 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

https://www.google.de/search?q=wagg...2&ved=0ahUKEwiTxvi-l57OAhWsAMAKHUI2BGAQsAQIGw

HIER EINE INFO ZUR KÖDERMONTAGE auf Pose, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter ... bis bald


----------



## eiswerner (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hallo,
so wie ich das so sehe liegt es eventuell an der Schnur entweder zu dick oder zu steif denn wenn die nicht mehr die jüngste ist kommt er nicht auf weite.


----------



## Rallus (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Die Schnur ist keine zwei Wochen alt. 
Bzw wurde sie von ca zwei Wochen auf die Rolle gemacht. 
Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Mach doch bitte mal ein bild der kompletten Montage also mit Rute. 
Ich nehme lieber Feststellposen. 
Die lassen sich besser werfen.
Auf Grund nehme ich gar keine Pose. Freilaufendes Grundblei also ohne Stopper. 
Schnur bei geöffneten Rollenbügel mit nem Gummi oder Schnurrklemme an der Rolle senkrecht nach oben an der Rute ganz leicht festklemmen und als Bißanzeiger ein kleines Stück Styropor oder Papiertaschentuch auf die Schnur zwischen ersten ersten und zweiten Ring als Bißanzeiger. 
Bei nem Biß kann der Fisch so frei abziehen. 
Reicht völlig aus.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.doctor-catch.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fstyles%2Farticle_images_viewport_size%2Fpublic%2Farticle-image%2F2016-03-31%2Farticleimage_bild%2Fgrundangeln-offener-buegel-open-reel-fishing.jpg%3Fitok%3DUDk7UkpV&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.doctor-catch.com%2Fde%2Fangeltipps%2Fangeln-mit-offenem-buegel&h=1050&w=1575&tbnid=da8ly5p4T7-EoM%3A&vet=1&docid=mWsBF0gHRpOX6M&ei=6EJiWNzEMcyHaI73vOgK&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=539&page=0&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=0ahUKEwjc2NPLlZTRAhXMAxoKHY47D60QMwgwKBMwEw&bih=821&biw=1600

%


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also ich war gerade mal auf ner Wiese und habe an der Rute ein 35g blei dran gemacht. Hab dann mal paar Würfe gemacht. Alle Würfe waren so +/- 50m.


----------



## oberfranke (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Rallus schrieb:


> Also ich war gerade mal auf ner Wiese und habe an der Rute ein 35g blei dran gemacht. Hab dann mal paar Würfe gemacht. Alle Würfe waren so +/- 50m.



Mit kompletter Montage, also Pose usw. halt so wie du geangelt hast?


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Mit kompletter Montage, also Pose usw. halt so wie du geangelt hast?



Nein nur mit dem Blei. Das wurde mir hier mal empfohlen. Kann ich auf ner Wiese ohne Probleme auch mit Pose werfen?


----------



## oberfranke (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Rallus schrieb:


> Nein nur mit dem Blei. Das wurde mir hier mal empfohlen. Kann ich auf ner Wiese ohne Probleme auch mit Pose werfen?



Klar geht das, perfekt wäre es sogar mit nem gefrorenen Köderfisch zu probieren. Darf die Montage halt nicht zu dir herkurbeln sondern musst nur der Montage beim einholen entgegenlaufen schon die Montage. Zwei drei Würfe genügen ja um zu sehen wie weit es nun geht. 
Weite eher nicht schätzen sondern möglichst messen.


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Alles klar. Dann werde ich mal die Montage zusammen bauen und noch mal testen. Hab es mit Schritten gemessen. Evtl müsste ich mal nen Maßband besorgen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Rallus schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann werde ich mal die Montage zusammen bauen und noch mal testen. Hab es mit Schritten gemessen. Evtl müsste ich mal nen Maßband besorgen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Angellänge war doch 3,60m 
 Also Anzahl der Angellängen mal 3,6 und fertig.


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



> Also ich war gerade mal auf ner Wiese und habe an der Rute ein 35g blei dran gemacht. Hab dann mal paar Würfe gemacht. Alle Würfe waren so +/- 50m.



Gut, wenn das funktioniert haben wir schon mal einen ganzen Haufen Probleme ausgeschlossen.

Meine Idee beim Werfen auf der Wiese war übrigens, dass du mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommst, wie sich unterschiedliche Sachen beim Werfen auswirken ... z.B. die Schnurlänge.
Wenn du das Blei bis 50cm vor die Spitze kurbelst und dann wirfst, fühlt sich das ganz anders an, als wenn das Blei 3 Meter von der Spitze weg ist.

Dabei die Überlegung, dass du wohl in 2 Meter Tiefe angelst, der Stopper aber noch vor dem ersten Ring ist ... das heisst dein Köder hängt von einer 3,6 Meter Rute über 2 Meter nach unten.

Hast du die Situation mal mit dem 35g Blei nachgestellt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Ganz ehrlich Leute:
Ich finds klasse, wie ihr euch dem Beginnerkollegen annehmt und zu helfen versucht.

Dafür ein dickes DANKE!!!


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also ich hab jetzt die Situation nachgestellt als wäre ich am see. Posenmontage, ausgebleit das die Pose passt und köderfisch. Der Fisch wiegt 50g. Hab dann paar mal geworfen und habe meistens eine weite von 20m erreicht. Mal bisschen mehr oder weniger je nach Wind. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Riecht nach Rutenüberlastung - der Stock geht ja offenbar nur bis 60 g.

Da solltest Du bereits gut aufpassen, das Ding nicht zu knacken (daher nicht zu krass durchziehen).

Für optimale Aufladung plus Überlastungsvermeidung sollte die Rute deutlich mehr WG haben.

Hole Dir einfach ne günstige Karpfenrute mit 2,75 bis 3 lbs Testkurve, dann hast bei Deinen Köfi-Größen genügend Headroom.

Allgemein macht es keinen Sinn, am oberen WG-Rand zu angeln. Insofern beschäftige Dich am besten auch mal mit Begriffen wie Rutenaufladung (bzw. untere Aufladungsgrenze), optimales WG, maximales WG (und ggf. Testkurve - je nach Rutenmodell).

Zudem mit den verschiedenen Rutenaktionen (Spitzenaktion, semi-parabolisch, parabolisch etc.).

Wenn Du Dich da dann insgesamt etwas besser auskennst, erleichtert das die passende Gerätewahl ungemein und verhindert teure Fehlkäufe.

Das ist kein Hexenwerk, bekommst Du mit etwas Recherche problemlos hin.


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Also wenn ich mit der Rute mit köderfisch angeln will muss es nen kleinerer bzw leichterer sein?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Rallus schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt die Situation nachgestellt als wäre ich am see. Posenmontage, ausgebleit das die Pose passt und köderfisch. Der Fisch wiegt 50g. Hab dann paar mal geworfen und habe meistens eine weite von 20m erreicht. Mal bisschen mehr oder weniger je nach Wind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



20m ist doch ok


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



> Also wenn ich mit der Rute mit köderfisch angeln will muss es nen kleinerer bzw leichterer sein?


Wenn Du vernünftig werfen willst und den Stock nicht potenziell beschädigend beim Wurf überlasten, dann ja

--> das Bleigewicht kommt ja jeweils auch noch hinzu.

Insofern: Entweder kleinere/leichtere Köfis oder eine kräftigere Rute verwenden.


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Alles klar. Vielleicht schaff ich es die Tage noch am See zu testen. Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen für eure Tipps und Hilfestellung bedanken. Einfach Spitze #6 
Vielen Dank

Rallus


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Und wenn du beim Versuch am See auch noch etwas fangen möchtes, dann am Grund fischen.
Dort stehen die Hechte nämlich derzeit!
Deine Posenwerferei kannst  du dir bis zum Frühjahr aufsparen, wo die Fische dann auch wieder im Flachen  stehen und ufernah, wobei du eventuell sogar mit 10m Wurfweite genau im fängigen Bereich liegst!

Jürgen


----------



## Rallus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wenn du beim Versuch am See auch noch etwas fangen möchtes, dann am Grund fischen.
> Dort stehen die Hechte nämlich derzeit!
> Deine Posenwerferei kannst  du dir bis zum Frühjahr aufsparen, wo die Fische dann auch wieder im Flachen  stehen und ufernah, wobei du eventuell sogar mit 10m Wurfweite genau im fängigen Bereich liegst!
> 
> Jürgen



OK. Dann werde ich bei Ruten auf Grund legen.
Könnt ihr mir vllt noch sagen wie lange ihr den Köder auf der selben stellen lässt bis ihr ihn wieder neu Auswirft?


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Denke aber bei der Grundmontage an das geringe WG Deiner Rute - beim Posenfischen ist das zusätzliche Bleigewicht weitaus leichter als bei einer sinnvollen Grundmontage

--> zu leichte Grundbleie machen beim Deadbaiten auf Hecht keinen Sinn, da die sich bei Biss zu leicht mitbewegen (selbst bei offenem Bügel), wodurch das Fehlbissrisiko stark steigt.

Ich persönlich nehme für Grundmontagen auf Hecht daher mindestens 60 g Blei am Ledger Stem - dazu kommt noch das Köfi-Gewicht

--> das würde Deine leichte Rute gleich dreimal killen.

Du kannst aber ohne Probleme auch mit einer Laufposenmontage direkt auf Grund angeln - musst nur tief genug einstellen (so dass das Blei noch schwebt, der Köfi aber auf Grund liegt).

Kann allerdings dann bei viel Wind und/oder großer Wassertiefe dann u. U. schwierig mit ner sauberen Bissanzeige werden.

Hier ein Video von Mick Brown zum Grundangeln auf Hecht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HHrNcva6fc

Der verwendet aufgrund des Krautbewuchses halt ein Blei am Seitenarm - ist aber vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie ein Ledger Stem.

Zudem kannst Dir auch mal das AB-Video zum selben Thema angucken, da wird auch was zur Gerätewahl gesagt.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Köfis verlieren an Attraktivität weil sie im Wasser zunehmend ihren Geruch verlieren, daher sollte der Köder so alle paar Stunden gewechselt werden.
Wenn du ausreichend Köfis hast, dann etwa jede Stunde wechseln, wenn du nur wenige Köfis hast, dann lässt du sie halt länger dran.
Ebenso ist es als "Geruchsverstärkung" nicht schlecht, die Köfis mit zwei drei Schnitten
aufzuschlitzen!
Vielleicht kann mal jemand den AB Video vom Winterangeln auf Hecht verlinken, der mit dem Kollegen Nordbeck.(wo ist der überhaupt abgeblieben?)
Leider kann ich das mit meinem bescheuerten Tablett nicht selbst!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Danke Thomas!
Du musst natürlich nicht zwingend Heringe oder Makrelen verwenden, dass tuts auch mit Weißfischen.
Genauso brauchst du auch keine Bissanzeiger, es reicht die Hauptschnur vor dem Rutengriff mit einer Schlaufe unter ein Gummi zu stecken, so kann der Fisch diese lösen und beim Biss frei abziehen.

Jürgen


----------



## raini08 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

Hallo PirschHirsch der VIDEO-BEITRAG ist sicher SPITZE !!! aber leider nicht in Deutsch . Ich bin jeder Fremdsprache UNKUNDIG bis bald und Petri heil


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*



raini08 schrieb:


> Hallo PirschHirsch der VIDEO-BEITRAG ist sicher SPITZE !!! aber leider nicht in Deutsch . Ich bin jeder Fremdsprache UNKUNDIG bis bald und Petri heil



Das ist natürlich schade


----------



## Rallus (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pose fliegt nicht weit...*

War gestern am See und es hat soweit alles geklappt nur der Fischfang erfolg blieb leider aus,aber das wird schon noch werden wenn es wieder wärmer wird. Möchte mich daher nochmals bei euch bedanken. 

Rallus


----------

